# Bearded Dragon live food HELP!



## clrobson (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,
I will be a first time reptile owner and before I begin I haven't actually bought my beardie yet but am planning to in the next week or so but i have been doing my revision and have a few questions.

I was hoping for some advice on feeding as I am getting really confused, everyone seems to have a different opinion!

I would really rather not use anything that jumps as live food, as I know I would end up with an infestation in my house! What other live foods do you guys suggest? I have seen something called a calciworm but i don't know if they are a good thing to feed them all of the time or if they are a treat?

Also how often and how many live bugs should I be feeding my beardie as he/she gets older? I am planning on buying one no older than 1 year old, so if you could advise me on the different stages that would be great!  

Also any other helpful hints and tips would be much apreciated! :notworthy:

Thanks Claire.


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

TBH I know you said you don't want anything that jumps but if you can afford them I would deffinately recommend alternating locusts with morios. Morios obviously can just stay in the box so no hassle whatsoever and locusts don't require much more if its simply a case of keeping them alive. 

Providing they are well gut loaded I find these to be the two of easiest types of live food to deal with. Niether smell particularly, they are both nutritious and they are both relatively easy to catch if you do happen to have an accident unlike crickets who vanish before you have chance to blink and stink.
: victory:


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Stephen Nelson said:


> TBH I know you said you don't want anything that jumps but if you can afford them I would deffinately recommend alternating locusts with morios. Morios obviously can just stay in the box so no hassle whatsoever and locusts don't require much more if its simply a case of keeping them alive.
> 
> Providing they are well gut loaded I find these to be the two of easiest types of live food to deal with. Niether smell particularly, they are both nutritious and they are both relatively easy to catch if you do happen to have an accident unlike crickets who vanish before you have chance to blink and stink.
> : victory:


Also Locust that escape will die soon whereas crickets will find something/ anything to eat and survive. Also go for silent browns or you will soon get fed up with the "chirping" of the black crickets


----------



## gellison (Jul 31, 2010)

Dubia roaches are a good option an quite easy to set up your own colony. It sustains itself so you never have to buy livefood. They don't really smell and they can't climb or jump so not much chance of escapees!!


----------



## The Reptile Studio (Sep 16, 2010)

I would recommend a varied diet of:

Brown Crickets
Locults
Marioworms
Mealworms
Dubias (start a collony- saves the pennies - as after a few weeks your get used to holding them lol)

offer fresh greens daily - all live food to be gut loaded with dusted food you feed the beardies.

The amount of live food is dependent on the dragon itself. As a rule the older the dragon the less live food. for example a 6 week old dragon can be introduced to fresh food but will eat 75% live. Whereas an older dragon will eat mainly say 70% veg- but again depends on the dragon. i have always been very lucky and my dragons have always ate a variety of foods and as they get to 2years they eat mainly veg.


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

clrobson said:


> Hi,
> I will be a first time reptile owner and before I begin I haven't actually bought my beardie yet but am planning to in the next week or so but i have been doing my revision and have a few questions.
> 
> I was hoping for some advice on feeding as I am getting really confused, everyone seems to have a different opinion!
> ...


hope this helps, and if you were interested in the Dubias PM me as i always have loads available!


----------



## The Reptile Studio (Sep 16, 2010)

spatte88 said:


> hope this helps, and if you were interested in the Dubias PM me as i always have loads available!


Recommend these roaches from this seller 100% - perfect! x:flrt:


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

If you say that you dont want any escapees then you should take whatever livefood you choose out of their container in the bath as htey cant climb the sides and so wont be able to get out around the house.


----------



## clrobson (Dec 29, 2010)

Thankyou all so much! I never expected so many replies so quickly!

Thanks for giving me more of a straight answer, you all seem to agree with each other for the most part. I think I will go with the dubias (I'll be giving you a message soon Spatte88) and then what ever I pick up from time to time worm-wise!

I know that they are omnivorous and will be making sure I stock up on veggies for him/her. 

Do you guys have any other advice for me about other things?

I read about brumation and things like impactation and have decided to put slate tiles in the bottom of my Vivarium.

Thanks guys!

ALSO Spatte88 I have had a quick glance on your profile, your beardies are B-E-A-Utiful!


----------



## Squonk (Jul 13, 2009)

I could only feed my crickets/locusts as she ate so many when she was little but if you can afford worms then mine always enjoys silkworms, but they can be rather hard to get a hold of sometimes. I was told that dragons can develop dental problems if they're only fed on worms tho. Something about them being squishy and soft.


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

clrobson said:


> Thankyou all so much! I never expected so many replies so quickly!
> 
> Thanks for giving me more of a straight answer, you all seem to agree with each other for the most part. I think I will go with the dubias (I'll be giving you a message soon Spatte88) and then what ever I pick up from time to time worm-wise!
> 
> ...


Whenever your ready for some dubias just drop me a PM! If your putting tiles down then you will have no problems with impaction, and they don't need to brumate- people just normally do this before breeding! Thanks very much for the nice comments on the beardies, we're hoping to breed them soon!!


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Squonk said:


> I could only feed my crickets/locusts as she ate so many when she was little but if you can afford worms then mine always enjoys silkworms, but they can be rather hard to get a hold of sometimes. I was told that dragons can develop dental problems if they're only fed on worms tho. Something about them being squishy and soft.


Dragons do eat a lot when they are young! Lol they can develop dental problems if all they eat is worms as the scratchy chitin in roaches etc helps to clean their teeth!! Having worms as treats/to provide some variety is still good tho!!


----------

